# Draining power steering unit



## Ckinser1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I am prepping my old 35 for a repaint. I don't want to get get paint on the rubber lines as they are relatively new. Should I remove them and drain the system or should I just tape them off.? How hard is is to reprime the pump. The current oil is clean.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can do it either way. Priming the PS system is relatively easy after removing hoses for painting. Reinstall the hoses, fill the reservoir, steer full right, refill the reservoir, steer full left, refill the reservoir. And you should be good to go.


----------



## Ckinser1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for the good advice


----------

